# Opinions on GR-LS9 and LS-Center Speaker



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi .
I am about to ad the GR-LS9 and LS center Speakers to my Infinity -RS-1B's.
What are your opinions on the Gr Speakers?
Thanks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had a chance to hear them a couple of times, and they are an amazing speaker. I just wish I had the space to accommodate them!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never heard the 9's but I've heard the 6's a couple of times and they are phenomenal. Can you say holy dynamics and soundstage batman?! I've never heard the LS-C but if Danny says its a good/great match I'd trust him. He has an incredible ear and I haven't heard one of his designs I didn't reallly really like. I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't be happy with those.

Are you buying the kits or did you find a fully built set?


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

skeeter99 said:


> I've never heard the 9's but I've heard the 6's a couple of times and they are phenomenal. Can you say holy dynamics and soundstage batman?! I've never heard the LS-C but if Danny says its a good/great match I'd trust him. He has an incredible ear and I haven't heard one of his designs I didn't reallly really like. I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't be happy with those.
> 
> Are you buying the kits or did you find a fully built set?


Hi . 
I found a fully built set including the Center.
One big problem..difficult to find a freighter or movers that will include the Speakers in their move to Edmonton!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

mpesik said:


> Hi . I found a fully built set including the Center. One big problem..difficult to find a freighter or movers that will include the Speakers in their move to Edmonton!


Are the 9's AV123 built or custom built? What finish? Are you trying to transport from the States up to the Great White North or are they already within Canada?


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

skeeter99 said:


> Are the 9's AV123 built or custom built? What finish? Are you trying to transport from the States up to the Great White North or are they already within Canada?


 Hi. 
The finish is a custom Gun Metal Gloss.
I'm trying to get them from Toronto to Edmonton.
Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my really?? That sounds like a very cool finish! Feel free to share pics of them


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

skeeter99 said:


> Oh my really?? That sounds like a very cool finish! Feel free to share pics of them


Thanks.
I just hope I can get them here.
Mike


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mpesik said:


> Thanks.
> I just hope I can get them here.
> Mike


Road trip! Totally worth it...


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Road trip! Totally worth it...


LOL.
Nein. It's too far and I don't have a truck and then I miss work.
The deal isn't done yet.
We agreed upon everything and to me that is my word.

This time I won't send money first and wait for transport like I did with some other Speakers.
Funny. All expect to be paid first and then deliver. 
What about deliver and then you get paid!? What's the difference?!
So I'm suppose to trust the seller and they won't trust the buyer. Sigh.
Like buying gas......BUT not Pizza.


----------

